# fess up who's excited with fall breedings



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so completely excited and Jazzed up about all our great fall breeding's this year. dance: We have used six different bucks in the line up, each one carefully considered on paper, LA scores, and appearance "on the Hoof" to try and sinc up the perfect pairings with our lovely ladies. And I had to pare the herd so hard due to the severe drought in our area, that I may just be stingy with whom I sell next year. I am down to 15 goats :sigh I am ready for Babies!! :woohoo
Who's with me :biggrin


----------



## cvalley (Apr 15, 2009)

We are, too. Just waiting to see who is settled


----------



## Annie (Jun 10, 2012)

After waiting till Nov 1st to let my buck run with the girls, I'm wondering how many he DID catch in his 3 escapes during October 
I've only seen him breed the two yearlings who were in active heats last week. Mmmm.....are the others just playing hard to get? LOL Or maybe I'm just impatient...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I culled down to, 10 does, all bred to 3 different bucks. All pared down to what I like only and genetics to work with another buckling I am hoping is born here to add to Brette (Minuette and GE) and something hopefully Tim has brewing for me right now  I will only be milking 8 this coming year, so two milkers will be sold or if they do not give me daughters, will be dried up as they kid. I will be keeping more doelings this year than I have in several years, which means a new fence


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I reserved a Nubian buckling from a very nice IL herd of champions. I'm very excited to see him born, and raise him up to breed my Nubians. Will be the most expensive goat I've ever bought, so hopefully all will go well. At least now I'm at the point, I know how to keep them healthy. Two years ago, I would never have taken the risk.

Otherwise, I'm not quite as excited about breeding my minis as in other years. I've got too many bucks, and I'm faced with maybe having to eat bucks I've used before or that we kept around cause we liked them (dumb I know). Which I know people do, it's just no something I've done. I just keep getting emails from people wanting stud service, no body wants to own their own. This is different from Texas, and I'm going to have to adjust my way of doing things.


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm jazzed about this season! We have just one more left to breed. I also pared down to just a handful of does and added a new buck. Our best doe is bred to a super exciting outside buck, so I'll be on pins and needles until I get some babies on the ground. Downsizing is hard, but it feels so good to get down to what you really want and really focus your goals.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

I am excited - will be more when I get pg tests back next week.


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm excited too. So far I have a few does AI'd, some new does and should have 4 first fresheners. I've got one Saanen doe who I AI'd a week ago. I'm really hoping she took because they should be some really nice kids. My first AI kids are due the middle of January, then I should have some more in March and hopefully this doe in April. All of my FF are due at the end of January and are getting pretty big already, I can't wait for their little udders to start developing.

My first kids are due on Christmas day to a doe that I bought already bred. They will be my first Saanen kids. I'm not planning on keeping very many kids, but I'm sure once they are born I will change my mind.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh....way excited for the Spring kid crop!

Unlike many others, we expanded/retained more goats/kids than we have in years past, as the DH (or should be Dear Dear Husband) suggested (are you kidding me?!!) that we build the Saanen herd!

Absolutely adore our Jr. Herd sire - smoking hot with a great pedigree (doesn't hurt that the appraiser saw his dam and said to me - "now this is a doe that you should keep a buck out of", and I happily (ok, slightly smugly) said, "I did!" 

To add to that, Whey-to-Go Tarrango is on the Elite Sire Summary Program...

And last but absolutely not least, we were able to bring Companeros Clinton Xavier home for 8 glorious weeks to breed to a wonderful bevy of babes. Xavier has already produced 2 Excellent appraised does for us (our very first Ec Ec Ec) and a V rating on another young dry yearling. He matches up with our herd wonderfully well and we are anxious to see kids on the ground. Bucks or does it is going to be tough to see goats leaving...a very good problem to have! 

P.S. for those who are new to following Saanens, Old English Clinton (sire to this buck) is the sire of the 2010 National and Reserve National Saanens, as well as the Grand sire to the 2010 Jr. National Champion. :biggrin


----------



## doodles (Nov 1, 2007)

I am beyond excited!! I have a couple more weeks before I can make announcements dance:


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

We are beyond excited with this years breeding line up. We made a goal with just what we wanted our Nubians to look like and accomplish in the pail and the show ring- We purchased 3 wonderful bucks (that I am still on cloud nine about these boys genetics!!) Now it will be the time to see how it all comes together. I am crossing my fingers and praying for doelings out of our older girls!!!! The "goal" this year is to not keep any kids out of anyone who freshens after the first of March so we can have all Jan\Feb kiddings in the future......Not 100% on how well that will go, but hopefully it'll all work out! 
Needless to say I cannot wait for kidding season to begin! 


Lynn


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't wait to see what my Lamancha buck throws for kids. His dam just keeps winning best of show and is already a perm. champion. Her udder keeps getting better and better, so i have high hopes for him. I am especially eager to see my Nubian bucks daughters freshen this spring, and to see the quality of their kids when bred to my Lamancha buck or bred back to the Nubian. Two of the Lamancha cross doelings with LM ears are being bred to the LM buck. The 2 doelings with Nubian ears (one is 3/4 Nubian, the other is 50% Nubian and 50% LM) will be bred back to dad. No close genetics between their dams and sire, so I am hoping this works out ok. If not, I just got a bigger freezer that can be filled next fall.

I am also waiting to see what my Nubian doe will give me from my buck. She is very nice, the best doe in the herd if her udder is what it should me, judging from seeing her dam and sire's dam. If so I want to keep a son from her. (watch it, she will throw all does)


----------



## funnyfarmtexas.com (Oct 3, 2012)

excited here too. we had 5 does freshen last year. this year it will be 13. scared, excited, pacing the floor, losing sleep because i am worried about losing sleep starting in Jan. LOL - don't that just beat all. reading, re-reading and reading again all the great info in kidding and how to give them the best start. Trying to find a vet (new to the area) that will give me the scripts i need. looking at my birthing kit and wondering if i left anything out. LOL - it's like looking at my hospital bag when i was having my first child, wondering if i had everything i needed.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, I'm very excited! We purchased a buck from Pearl Valley when Jonathan sold out. I cannot tell you how excited I am about his breedings. I'm hoping he'll improve udder structure, uphillness, and dairy character in my girls. And I have to say, I'm also excited to see what color the kids are! He's black with a white belt. I bred him to my sundgau doe and also to two oddly marked black/white/grey cou clairs.

I am also excited to see udders on this year's kid crops. Their sires are only two so this will be their first progeny. Hoping I've got some improvement with them, as well.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, more goats, better goats and more milk....what's there NOT to be excited about? :biggrin


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Way past excited here! With all our new purchases it will be hard NOT to be excited! The bucks we brought in are wonderful and I am sure with the homework we did we should see the changes we are hoping for. Plus with 4-H going on the does are pretty much split in half on kidding, spring and fall, so that makes my spring alot less work. I do have to figure out where to breed my new boer doe but I am sure there is a nice one around. Our valley has become more aware of diseases so I should find at least one  The kids will be used for 4-H. Very excited to see our babies from Primus the most! 
Tam


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm excited about fall kids- and udders! Buttercup, who kidded last Friday has a beautiful udder that's getting better by the day and she is milking almost a gallon a day already as a FF (long) yearling. And I kept her doeling who is beautiful, and has a really neat color. She is a light red roan with solid ears. From two frosted parents! And her conformation is beautiful. Only thing I would like is a stronger nose but I'll live. 

The other doeling I am retaining if she is born is Isabelle X Gus. Isabelle is linebred on Santa Cruz by Nic, and Nic is also Gus's granddam. Hopefully I can get a nice one out of that. All the others I'm selling so I can't let myself be excited. 

I'm also excited about my buckling reservation I have for spring, I hope he is born!! I made the reservation last January. He is going to be the most I've spent on a goat if he is my first choice. My second choice isn't so pricey.


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Can't say I'm really excited. I lost my "new" herd sire this past summer, I still haven't received the paperwork to register my doe (who I could have bred to Lucille's purebred Nubian buck for a nice kidding out of her), worried that my management is still lacking. So, no, I don't know that I'm too excited to fail again. The girls are bred to a Boer/Nubian cross buck, no registration (why as I have no registered does) so the kids will probably end up as barbecue. Maybe I'll be able to afford to buy a registered doeling and buckling this spring to raise up for next year. Hopefully my milk production will be better this year to yield enough for our consumption and maybe some cheese.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, we all make mistakes and screw up or just have bad things happen. Yes, take time to learn what you can from them, but beating yourself up after that is useless. Why not picture things going better next year, lots of milk, healthy babies. And hey, what's so bad about barbeque? That can also be exciting! To me, it always feels good to produce food for us to eat, even if that's my least favorite way. 

I'm not familiar with your situation on papers, but if there is still hope on getting them, breed to a papered buck and you may be able to register the kids in the future. If not, you can still register them as grades from the sire's registration alone and that way they can be shown, LA'd can participate in DHIR etc even if they are not purebreds. They can also be bred up to Americans.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Nope. Not really excited at all.
Very rough summer. Going into a rough Fall/Winter. We are down to no Fullblood Boer bucks for breeding since losing LittleBit. Looks like there is some sort of bacteria or something in our buck Pen that killed off 8 bucks over the past year and a half. We have a polled 88% Boer cross buckling from April as our main Boer herdsire. Still have Charm and MudBlood (Purebred Nubians). And beyond that we have a mid-June Boer cross buckling for breeding. The Polled Purebred Nubian buckling we retained is paralyzed and we lost a Purebred buckling and the high percentage Boer buckling we kept intact is stunted..though finally on the mend and growing.
Charm and Mudblood kept breaking into the herd last August, so a large number of the breedings for January are breedings where the kids are "Whose Your Daddies." Along with some Boer cross does settled Nubian (not the end of the world).
I do not want to lute one of our only two Polled Purebred Nubian does and she was exposed to both Nubians and due in January...so any kids I want to register will cost money. I will be luting her younger full sister to breed to Charm.
The only bright spot at the moment is that Midge, one of our FullBlood Boer does, is confirmed bred by Biotracking. She should be due the beginning of January to our FullBlood Boer buck that died, so maybe, just maybe, we will get a replacement. buckling She has not kidded the past two years. With my luck we will get a repeat of last year with her daughter. I wanted a buckling...the doe delivered two, premature kids, on the coldest night of the year...outside...while I was inside assisting a first timer..
This next year, I am guessing about 85% of the kids will go for slaughter if not more. Nubian and Boer.
I am excited to see udders from MudBlood and Charm though. Their genetics are encouraging and should hopefully be some more improvement. I really liked the Kieran udders and I hope they compliment them.
Feels like five steps back this year. I finally had some extra money to buy things we needed for the goat herd (bought a livestock scale!), but since I work so much (34-40+ hours a week) and dad was trying to take care of 270+ goats and a herd of 30 cattle (5 milking) by himself things just kinda fell to pieces.
Hard culling happening right now. Good stock going through the local sale barn and most likely to slaughter. Meat prices down and grain prices through the roof.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I am, in fact, very excited! It is my first year learning to do AI. The first two I did were my does, and they didn't settle. The next, was a friend's saanen doe, first freshener, coming 2 year old. Used 24 year old semen. And, we think she settled! Just a few more days, and we can draw blood, but she has not come back into heat, and we are 26 days out! It will be really goofy if I can get other people's goats to settle, but not mine. Especially ff's.  I have done one more of mine about 10 days ago, and another of hers the next day. I have one more doe to AI at the end of this month, and then all of mine will be bred! Planning to keep a lot of mini babies, and sell many of my full-size alpines, so if anybody is looking...

OH, and I'm quite excited about a breeding to a very very nice outside alpine buck, and that doe settled! Hoping, wishing, for does! If they are born, I will keep all of them-this is one very nice buck!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Roseanna, that is heart breaking for all of us to read!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Ditto on what Vicki said....


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm kinda sad and happy we only have 7 does freshening this spring. I'm really excited to see what the new Jr herd sire brings us.


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (May 15, 2011)

Roseanna sure hope things are better and you will get your buckling.

My last doe of the season was bred yesterday, and boy am I glad that's all done. I'm pretty excited about this kid crop, as I will be freshening the first daughters out of two of my bucks, and will have the first kid crop from my first homebred buck. 

I had wanted to breed my Lamancha junior doe, but decided to hold off to breed early fall next year. She looks great but a bit of a late bloomer, and I don't want summer kids. 

Dixie


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm actually completely stoked. This is the second year in a row that I'm confident that the breedings made here are a vast improvement and are taking our herd in the direction we want it to go. Last year, all doelings were an improvement over their mothers, and this year I know it'll be the same. Our buck has champs lined up on both sides and the only two senior does I kept (yes, I pared down a LOT) are my best for different reasons. One is my top producer (though she has a few conformation issues that I'm hoping the buck will correct) and the other is my oldest, most resilient doe. She's 8 yrs old and has the body and udder of a 3 or 4 yr old. My juniors are all lovely for the most part. Everyone got bred right when I wanted them to and didn't come back into heat. Kidding dates will range from Jan 27 to Mar 2. I'm more confident each year that I have the resources and know-how to handle *most* issues.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I was sooooo excited about having Oberhasli kids this spring. Well, that excitement went away this morning. :sniffle Dear little Oberhasli Phoenix scaled the smooth 6 foot wall and got into the LM bucks pen. :mad She wasn't due to be in heat until Monday and she is regular, every 21 days like clock work. I was going to bring her to the Obie buck I had all picked out for her on Monday. Yeah. Obermancha? Laberhasli? I thought about lute, but I need to have all the FF's kid at the same time (vacation schedule/CAE prevention) so I guess she will just have mixed up kids. sigh. :down


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

You know, if you weren't so far away, I'd be on your doorstep in 5 months! I've dreamed about an "ober-mancha" doe. Can't you imagine how pretty it'd be and how sweet the udder would be? I love experimentals!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have no doubts that the resulting kids will be gorgeous. The LM buck is well bred and his mother is wonderful in show and the bucket. The doe comes from a breeder who has been raising and showing Obies for years and years. She gave me the doeling because I started with her breeding several years ago and lost all my goats in a fire, several were decendants of those original Obies. This doe's kids were going to be the start of my new Obie herd. And now, since the buck is light gold in color, my beautiful Obie blood bay color is going to be diluted to cream of tomato soup in these kids!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Not necessarily...or maybe you understand goat color genetics better than me. However, I have seen some oberhasli/lamancha cross kids that were gorgeous oberhasli red bay!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmmm, Nancy, that's encouraging, what color was the LM half? My buck is light gold, as is his sire. His dam is pure white. Maybe, instead of a blood bay I will get a golden bay!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I have no idea what color the sire was, but they might have been 3/4 oberhasli, so the sire may have been full ober. This was at the fair that I saw them.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, ok. Well, I can only hope for something other than white or gold. Out of 6 Lamanchas, 1 is white, one is bay roan (looks sort of like a Clydesdale with a big wide white blaze on her face!) and the other 4 are shades of gold. I know color shouldn't be a major thing with non-color breeds, but I do like variety!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Sully, I was looking through my LM's pedigrees a while back, and Oberhasli's play a major part in one branch of their family tree. I will be looking forward to seeing your crosses. 
I like variety also. I have mostly black and whites right now and it is getting boring! LOL


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sully my friend used a blue roan lamancha buck on an Ober colored Alpine/Ober doe and she got oberhasli colored elf eared kids  Color isn't important, but like you, I'm happier when I see a big group of colorful kids.

I'm excited about kidding season, though stressed because we are trying to move. Wish I could move AFTER everyone has kidded instead of having to move a group of bred does...

After kidding season ends we're switching things up quite a bit and I'm hoping it all works out.

Only planning on keeping 3 kids this year, and have cut back my herd quite a bit so I'll only be kidding out 7 does.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I ended up keeping all my spring does because no one was buying. I'm in the process of breeding them now, so I can sell them in the spring as milkers. I know they'll sell then. I just need to get thru winter!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not sure that is a sound plan, Sully. LOL. Because if your kids didn't sell well this year, and you are going to breed them, won't that make MORE kids? Unless you are breeding them boer or eating all the babies, I'm not sure how this will solve the problem. I hope people are more in the mood to buy this year though!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Getting excited.  Will be more when I can get preg testing done. 
We, too, had to pare down due to cost of feed. I have one less goat than last year, but am freshening the same--8. Five of those will be FF and 4 of the FF are jr's. :/ EVERYONE is (hopefully) bred this year--no dry yearlings. 
We used 4 bucks. Have 3 of the sr's bred to Sugar, as I sooooo love his little doe kid from last year. The dam to her is bred to an outside buck as I LOVE the doe kid I've seen out of him in another herd. :biggrin The 4 jr's are bred to two jr bucks that I retained (one buck was 4 yrs in planning  ) and I can't wait to see kids out of them. And...weeeell...we may have to do some DNAing. LOL Sugar jumped the fence one night into the pen with a jr buck and 3 doe kids. No big deal--I planned on breeding him to two of them next year if retained, so we may be a year ahead. hehe Although the one that he probably nailed is his daughter. Ah well...may end up being the nicest kids of the year. 

Now, I've been going over pedigrees, on the 'net, researchin'....coming up with ideas (dreams?) for the next couple of years breedings. ROFL Seems to happen this time of year--everyone bred, drying the girls up in a little over a month, then just that looooong wait for kids. We've got some really exciting bucks available to use....and a few other ideas....  I think that having to cut back may end up being a good thing. Really makes you think about quality over quantity.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I was just Notified that my Calypso (*B Kastdemur's Washed Ashore X SG Blissberry Show me Victory) bred today to Blissberry CR McDreamy (*B Kastdemur's Califorication X SGCH Blissberry R Rockin' Robin) yay!! And I have SG Torrie and her daughter SG Libby bred to Buddy "LA 90", I had previously bred two of Libby's doe kids to Buddy, and the resulting kids were very nice, unfortunately the ones I had born here were twin bucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

YAY for Calypso!!  
And I LOOOOOVE Buddy!! He makes the prettiest little girls.  And he's sooooo SWEET! When I *barrowed* him as a jr and was taking him home to Sherrie's, he layed on the backseat floor of my Toyota Corolla. Every few minutes, I'd say: 'Ya ok, Buddy?' He'd look up a say 'meeeh' in a real quiet little voice. ROFL I laughed the whole way there.


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

lol! Oh, that's awesome Denise! I loved that story! When I brought my sr buck home this spring he stood (10 hours!) in the back of the truck and glared at me through the rear window the whole trip. Every time I checked the rear view mirror there was his little yellow eye... Thankfully he turned into a sweetheart.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Lol, Denise He still has that voice. Nathan Tweaked his tail the other day just to say hi, and he looked over his shoulder at him and went "meeeehh"


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

The buckling I got in NH screamed the entire ride home, 3 hours worth of a ride. I was ready to pull my hair out! That's the one I lost in the fire. His brother, my current Nubian buck, was a lot quieter for the ride!


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Yeppers - got my pg tests back today. I've got:

SGCH "Dreams" http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001443150 bred to "Tahoma" http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001516531 - really looking for a doeling from that cross

SGCH "Penelopy" http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001482075 also bred to "Tahoma" - thinking I want a buckling from that cross, won't mind one of each 

SG "Mosaic" http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001477545 bred to my buckling "Samson" http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001590369 - looking to see what I get confirmationally - sorta checking them both out this time around, not worried about keepers, will plan for that next year

"Artemis" http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001557220 bred to "Prime" http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001617883 - MANY thanx to Tammy both for Artemis and the breeding - probably prefer a doeling but wouldn't mind a buckling either

All due within the first two weeks of March. WooHoo.  Let the countdown begin.  May do a couple late breedings (early Jan) depending upon the LA schedule but those will be more for the purpose of freshening rather than kids to keep.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice peds on them alpines : )


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool, Lori!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

http://vanjust-oberhasli.weebly.com/senior-does.html This person has a Lamancha/Oberhasli 50/50 that is Oberhasli colored, so there is hope!  I don't know what color the lamancha parent was though.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I have finally got the blood work done and have the results back. 
GCH Pruittville's Huckberry Frost is confirmed bred to Price O The Field Lizzie's Rex! YAY!!
Also Pruittville's HF Pepper is confirmed bred to Kastdemur's Show And Tell! 
While some of our other breedings have passed their 21 cycle date so we are hoping they are bred.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Huckleberry Frost, and Lixxie's Rex. drooool...


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, Nancy, she is pretty. I so hope the Obermancha kids come out bay. Thanks for giving me hope!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats Tim!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I always look forward to my spring babies. What I'm most looking forward to next spring is seeing what my spotlight sale doeling, Parlay's udder looks like. She's in with a buckling I call Oolong. His full sisters have done well in the show ring. I'm hoping everything crossed right and the kid(s) are top quality.


----------



## cvalley (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah! Both our senior kids out of herd sire we invested in, SAADA Lavendar's Lark, are due in April! We are so excited to see the udders! Both bred to SGCH Tamris Farm Sapphire's son, Tamris Farm Tiberious Zircon!
our junior herd sire. Can't wait!


----------

